# Abby and Cody..............



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

In today's economy, you read and hear so many sad stories about families having difficuluties and having to make other arrangements for their beloved family members. I'm glad YGRR was there for Abby and Cody.

Thank you for all the care YGRRgave them both but especially for saving Abby's life. Beacuse of that, they now have a wonderful loving home and a new life filled with lots of love and joy for years to come.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

How sad for the family and the dogs. Thank you for letting us know how well they are doing now. I love success stories!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness the family thought of the pups and turned them over to a wonderful rescue. And always happy to read the happy ending stories.


----------

